# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Simon MacCorkindale has died

## Abigail

Couldn't find the thread discussing him...


Actor Simon MacCorkindale, who starred in BBC One's Casualty, has died aged 58 after suffering from cancer.

His publicist, Max Clifford, said he died in the arms of his wife, actress Susan George, on Thursday night in a London Clinic.

The actor revealed last year he was diagnosed with bowel cancer in 2006, but was told it was terminal after it spread to his lungs a year later.

He spent six years on the BBC medical drama as Dr Harry Harper.

He was also known for starring in 1980s series Manimal and Falcon Crest and appearing in the 1978 Agatha Christie film Death on the Nile.

Ms George said: "No-one could have fought this disease any harder than he did since being diagnosed four years ago.

"He fought it with such strength, courage and belief. Last night, he lost this battle, and he died peacefully in my arms.

"To me, he was simply the best of everything, and I loved him with all my heart. He will live on in me forever."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11554922

----------


## Perdita

Awww, sad news  :Sad:   RIP Simon

----------


## Abigail

I can't quite believe he's dead.

----------


## alan45

> I can't quite believe he's dead.



Nor can I. it seems no time since he was on TV. What a shock.

----------


## thestud2k7

I'm so sadden to ear about him passing

RIP simon

----------


## moonstorm

How young, what a shock. RIP Simon.

----------


## Abigail

I wonder if tonight's episode  of Casualty will be dedicated to him. Harry was one of my all-time favourites. I didn't particularly like him when he became an MP but he was brilliant as a doctor.

----------


## Tannie

I am still in shock about this, Heard last night off another forum and still finding it so hard to believe. Saw him in The Sound Of Music and he was simply amazing. I'm hoping they will dedicate tonight's episode to him. 

Rip Simon  :Sad: 

My thoughts also go out to his family including Susan.

----------


## tammyy2j

R.i.p.  :Sad:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

R.I.P Simon such a sad loss. He was one of many loved casualty cast members and he will be remembered as the brilliant Harry.  He is out of pain and at peace but will be a great loss.

----------


## CrazyLea

I am rather far behind, but my mum just told me this now  :EEK!:  I am shocked!!! Can't believe it. 
It is very touching that he died in his wifes arms however. 

RIP Simon  :Sad: .

----------


## lizann

RIP he fought it well and with great dignity imo

----------


## JustJodi

wow i am just now catching up...................had no idea he had died, was on vacation when this happened..RIP  Simon

----------

